# forellenteich bauen welsche größe??



## ezf26 (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo ich hab ein garten an dem ein schöner bach fließt!! Nun möchte mir so aus spaß ein teich bauen für forellen sollen so 50 forllen rein wie groß und tief solte ich denn teich machen??

vorweg

genemigt ist alles!!
wasser fliest immer und ausreichend!!


----------



## Gardenfly (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: forellenteich bauen welsche größe??*

einfach so Groß wie möglich-was technisch machbar ist.Man Ärgert sich später nur wenn man nicht das Maximum ausgereizt hat-den Fischen soll es schliesslich gut gehen.


----------



## sprogoe (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: forellenteich bauen welsche größe??*

Bevor Du hier hundert verschiedene Meinungen bekommst, die zudem teilweise auch nur Halbwahrheiten wiedergeben, solltest Du Dir ein Fachbuch anschaffen, oder mal mit einem Fischzüchter bzw. Fischwirt sprechen.
Nicht die Teichgröße allein ist entscheidend, sondern vor allem die Zulaufmenge und die Wasserqualität.
In einem Fachbuch habe ich gelesen, daß pro Liter Wasserzulauf in der Sekunde bis zu 75 Kg Forellen besetzt werden kann.
Eine zu geringe Besatzdichte beschert den Forellen kein glücklicheres Leben, im Gegenteil, es fördert ein Revierverhalten und fördert somit Streßsituationen unter einander.
Ich habe das an meinen Teichen immer wieder erlebt, sind wenig Forellen drin, jagen sie sich ständig gegenseitig, ist der Teich gut besetzt, ist Ruhe untereinander.
Meine Teiche sind auch nur etwa 9 x 7 m und 1 m tief. Der Zulauf an Quellwasser beträgt etwa 5 - 6 L/sek. und ich habe da zeitweise bis zu 600 Portionsforellen drin.
Vielleicht bekommst Du ja hier auch die Meinung eines echten Fachmannes und kannst Dir daraufhin eine bessere Meinung bilden.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Sneep (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: forellenteich bauen welsche größe??*

Hallo,

die Behörde möchte ich sehen, die dir für das Vorhaben ein Wasserrecht einträgt.

Der Bach fällt als Fließgewässer unter das Verschlechterungsverbot der Europäischen Wasserrahmen-Richtlinie (WRRL). 
Zumindest wird die Durchgängigkeit des Baches verschlechtert. Dazu kommt u.U. eine Belastung mit Forellenkot aus dem Ablauf.
Da kann man nicht einfach einen Bach durch deinen Teich leiten oder den Bach anstauen. Auch eine Behörde kann das nicht so ohne weiteres. 

Darf man fragen, welche Behörde das genehmigt hat?
Bitte ohne Ortsangabe.

Sneep


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: forellenteich bauen welsche größe??*

Genau so ungefähr hatte ich auch auch gedacht als ich gelesen habe "genemigt ist alles!!". Aber es soll ja auch noch Landstriche geben in dennen es einfacher ist. Oder eben Vitamin B.
Man muss es eben glauben, aber wenn in einem Jahr ein neuer Thread "Ich muss meinen Teich zukippen" kommt .......


----------



## Syntac (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: forellenteich bauen welsche größe??*



ezf26 schrieb:


> Hallo ich hab ein garten an dem ein schöner bach fließt!! Nun möchte mir so aus spaß ein teich bauen für forellen sollen so 50 forllen rein wie groß und tief solte ich denn teich machen??
> 
> vorweg
> 
> ...



alle Jahre wieder...

Du solltest den Teich exakt so groß machen, wie er in Deiner Genehmigung bzw. in den technischen Zeichnungen, die als Planung bei der Einreichung des Genehmigungsantrages beilagen, beschrieben ist...... |wavey:

.....falls da wirklich was genehmigt sein sollte...


----------

